# feeding



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

i hava always fed my p,s on meat and fish. is it healthier for them to get veggie sh.t [no offence to innes  ] as well ?
if so whats it best to give them? also my 5"ers are changing colour from light to dark constantly in the space of minutes.wots this about? ???


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I've tried to feed my p's veggie and it didn't work for me. For others it has work.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wouldnt do it....I am not an expert on this or anything so I am just shooting from the hip. A while ago people on this board tried to say piranha eat berries and stuff. I dont buy it. Just stick to the diets mentioned on this board including beefheart, shrimp, bloodworms, and (possibly) some live feeders.


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks x, i remember all that on this board about it so i thought i,d wait for it to settle and ask now to see if anyone has found out anything new on it. ??? 
any idea on the constant colour changes? they aren,t acting stressed out or anything.


----------



## Neoplasia_old (Jan 29, 2003)

They will eat things like seeds. There's an interesting article at OPEFE about that and some of the effects of it. You don't need to feed them any type of plant matter, you could try if you want.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I heard stories about reds eating beans and cheese (okay, not a veggie, but no meat either







).
I only succeeded in feeding my reds algae tablets, but only very sporadically...
You could try and make your own feeding cubes: just mix all ingredients you want to use (meat, fish, veggies, food supplements etc.), add gelatine and freeze it into cubes...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

yea my p's hate veggies too, but i have algae waffers for my vampire pleco. and for some reason the piranhas end up stealing that from him all the time... and the about the coloration of your piranhas, mines do that to i don't know why though...


----------



## ahel (Feb 2, 2003)

depends on the piranha, im not sure about opefe's documentation on s. spilopleura but i have read other documents stating that they feed on vegetable matter/seeds sometimes...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my p's used to eat the pleco's pellets before he did also they would go crazy for them ,i think i may go and by some more


----------

